# Oxford C&CC site - why it's not been developed



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was at the site on Saturday night - a bargain at £4.30 for a single person on a standard pitch (and booked in adavance!) 8)

I asked what the current situation was regarding any upgrading, looking back there was this thread  about it, and there may have been others. 
The manager pointed to the write-up in the hand out, and the explanation of the current impasse with Go Outdoors, and this is copied below.

My reading of that is that the CCC were ready to spend the money on the site in exchange for a long lease, but Go Outdoors were possibly unable to commit to spend on developing the shop. They would not get permission to extend into the campsite becuase it's earmarked for leisure use (see Grizzly's comments in the linked thread), and of course Oxford City (or is it County) Council own the freehold.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

We have stayed twice this summer on this excellent located site for Oxford city centre. Lots of great cycle routes in area including the Thames path. The site is basic and built on previous Council waste tip thus the undulating ground. There has been problems with CCC getting a long underlease to then carry out updating and improvements. The staff are so helpful and friendly and site is kept very clean and tidy. Does not seem to put off campers as always busy when we have stayed on it. Outdoorbits whose shop adjoins site seem to hold the head lease and are dithering about future of this land.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Duds actually it's Go Outdoors, not Outdoorbits!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Duds actually it's Go Outdoors, not Outdoorbits!


But that's not such a bad idea! An MHF site. We could have long and heated discussions about what the site rules should be re dogs, children, 6m rules, charges for awnings, second cars etc :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

This confirms what we were told by the wardens when we stayed there during the summer last year. 

The location of the site is brilliant for visiting Oxford, frequent bus services to the city centre run from the Park & Ride facility a few minutes walk away.

The facilities are a bit dated but always clean and the lack of a motorhome service point is easily overcome. 

We hope to use the site to visit the Oxford Christmas Markets this year. The carol services in Christ Church cathedral are also wonderful.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Roger, What are the particular dates all I can see at the moment is for 2012.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

tonyt said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Duds actually it's Go Outdoors, not Outdoorbits!
> ...


What a frightening thought. P up in a brewery comes to mind.
Gerry


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

pneumatician said:


> Roger, What are the particular dates all I can see at the moment is for 2012.


13 - 22 December. I understand that it's moving to Broad Street in the north of the city this year. Still easy to get to. Bus or walk from the campsite to Carfax. Walk up Cornmarket (the main shopping street). Broad Street is the third street on your right (the one after St Michael in the Northgate church). Details at www.oxfordchristmasmarket.co.uk

I would also recommend a visit to the covered market . The entrance is from Market Street, also off Corn market, or the High Street. The sausages etc from David Johns are highly recommended - in fact we'll be calling in this weekend 

(edited to fix website address - darn that tablet computer!)


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

pneumatician said:


> Roger, What are the particular dates all I can see at the moment is for 2012.


If you're looking at this page, seems like the heading says 2012 but the dates are actually for 2013:

http://www.oxfordcityguide.com/ee2/index.php?/OCG/Christmas/C20/

See also

http://www.oxfordchristmasmarket.co.uk/

The Castle Christmas Market website seems to be denying access, I've Tweeted them to advise, meanwhile dates here:

http://www.stallfinder.com/event/christmas-market-oxford-castle-quarter/29715/


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

Mystery solved.

It looks like there will be at least two Christmas Markets in 2013. One will be in Broad Street from 13 - 22 December, the other at the Castle site from 21 November - 8 December.

Full story here -
http://www.oxfordmail.co.uk/news/10480141.Oxford_to_get_three_Christmas_markets/

More for your money, in every way, then  [/url]


----------

